# Anyone ever use Now Foods 200 mg 5htp + tyrosine?



## pehrj (Feb 12, 2009)

Hi,

I'm trying to decide whether to buy l-tyrosine & 5-htp separately or buy this combination of the two. Has anyone ever tried it? It's 200 mg of 5-htp and 250 mg of l-tyrosine. My concern is that the dosage includes too little of l-tyrosine and too much of 5-htp. Any thoughts? 

Thanks.


----------



## broseph (Jan 18, 2010)

Right now I got a bottle of 200mg 5-htp and the dosage is really unnecessary. They come in gel caps so what I do is either recap them into 50mg caps or dissolve it in water and dose appropriately. Starting off you should only need 50-100mg. I haven't tried l-tyrosine yet, 5-htp is working well for me. Doesn't do much for anxiety but it's a good anti-depressant.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

I use GNC's 500mg Tyrosine supplement.


----------



## robertz (Feb 4, 2009)

I think 200mg of 5-HTP is an insanely high dose.


----------



## renski (May 9, 2007)

robertz said:


> I think 200mg of 5-HTP is an insanely high dose.


I wouldn't call 200mg 'insanely high', 200mg is nothing, 500mg is high, 1gram would be insane


----------



## pehrj (Feb 12, 2009)

Thx for the input. Since I'm starting out, I'm going with a 50 mg dose of 5-htp and 500 mg dose of l-tyrosine. I plan to cycle it as stated in this thread. I will try my best to remember this thread and come back in a month or so and report results.


----------



## ThrashtilDeath (Mar 21, 2009)

I've taken anywhere from 50mg to 500mg of 5-HTP in a day and gotten zero results. Pretty disappointing.


----------

